# Post Your Acorn Reports



## Killer Kyle (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys, lets start posting acorn reports.  Provide general location......VERY general. County would be preferable.  Also if you're able, include elevation and oak type.  Whites and Reds particularly.  I'll have a decent report Sunday night, and then another one for a different location next mid-week.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 16, 2012)

Great idea.  I am going this weekend.  Will post Sunday also.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll be out Sunday and post what I find.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and only 22 days left!!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 16, 2012)

got alot of acorns -chestnut,red & white on ground here in Northeast GA


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 16, 2012)

Reds and whites in gilmer down low, Havnt been up in a while.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 16, 2012)

Found a white dropping in Elbert, maybe squirrels, but there where quite a few on the ground.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 17, 2012)

I havent noticed any on the ground yet.  I'll let you guys know what I find Sunday!


----------



## snook24 (Aug 18, 2012)

Went out today and found a chestnut and red oak dropping in one area but that was it..the chestnut looks a lot like the white oak in the tree and acorn...do the bears and deer like them the same or no?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 18, 2012)

I've saw whites on the ground in Northern Forsyth. The bears however are in the cornfields right now but that will play out pretty quick. Muscidines are ripe now to. Id say they are eating them some. Also treed a big coon in a redoak last nt. Loaded down. I guess he was up there eating.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 18, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I've saw whites on the ground in Northern Forsyth. The bears however are in the cornfields right now but that will play out pretty quick. Muscidines are ripe now to. Id say they are eating them some. Also treed a big coon in a redoak last nt. Loaded down. I guess he was up there eating.



Squirrels cuttin hard on hickorys IMBY!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 18, 2012)

They cutting em hard and heavy Imfy to. I saw a huge bear eating hickorys last yr up on the mountain in sept.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 19, 2012)

Nah, chestnut oaks are pretty much worthless in my opinion.  What do you guys think?!?!


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 19, 2012)

Chesnut oaks are definetely not worthless. If it is a year that chesnut oaks hit but no other oaks do, you better be hunting chesnut oaks. They are also good late season when all the other acorns are gone.

I was bow hunting on Lake Russell WMA a few years ago and watched a doe walk through white oak acorns and start feeding on chesnut oak acorns. I don't know what the deal is, but sometimes they will do that for a few days before they start really hammering the white oaks.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys...they were eating the heck outta them..tons of caps and pieces all over.  They seemed to eat these more than the red oaks on the ground. Have y'all found any persimmons with fruit on them? Found a few trees but nothing


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got back from a short scouting trip.  I was at 3500 to 4000 ft in elevation.  It was nice to be out in the woods again.  I got soaked.  It was raining on and off all day. Like my last few trips,  I saw a lot of old sign from last year.  The red oaks were dropping and had lots of acorns. I did not see any chestnut oaks.  I saw many white oaks, but no sign of acorns on them.  Any thoughts from the more experienced folks on that?  Do they produce later or is this an off year?  If it is an off year will the bears start eating the red oaks?

Gilmer Co.


----------



## oldugahat (Aug 19, 2012)

It seems like folks are finding a good bit of forage this year on the ground.  What does that mean for the scouting report?  Last year found several bears bunched up on white oaks, and I assumed that was because acorns were fairly hard to come by.  And does it seem to you guys like the acorns are falling a little bit sooner than they did last year?


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Was on top of the mtn on Cohutta Wma in Murray Co. Saw alot of red oaks and very few white oaks.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Chattahoochee nf lots of red oaks no white oaks saw scat w hair and grass in it


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 19, 2012)

Today, I scouted in White County. Scouted around 2,200' elevation. I saw some reds with some acorns here and there, but the acorns in the white oaks in that particular location were virtually barren. Pretty Disappointing.  I'm going to hit Rabun county later this week and report what I find there.  The scat located at this particular location had less berries than I have been seeing in lately in general, and more grass and browse forage.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 19, 2012)

Here at my house in Gwinnett,the White Oaks are loaded down with mid sized acorns. The rain washed a few off the trees and there are a few dropping,but nothing major. The red Oaks are also loaded,but not as much as the whites.  We cut a small white oak down yesterday and when it landed,it literally looked like pee gravel being dumped out of a front end loader. Also,the persimmons are loaded down as well. Nice fat quarter size persimmons and they are just now turning.


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 20, 2012)

In stephens cty i have saw some old white oaks that were loaded. In habersham i have saw some reds and chestnuts dropping but not many white oaks where I have been squirrel hunting.  Tons of hickory nuts though and the squirrels are eating them up.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 21, 2012)

None see out around Brass Town Bald and Bob's Creek this weekend...


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

So what I'm gathering thus far is that white oaks so far as we have posted, are producing down low (Elbert, Forsyth, Gwinnett, Stephens)  and up in higher (Cohutta, Gilmer, Habersham, White) white oaks aren't producing as well.  From the posts we have so far, it sounds like the reds are producing pretty well both high and low.  We still don't have enough posts about chestnut oaks to begin formulating a guess yet.  If you guys will, keep scouting areas and giving reports.  If possible, give either an elevation of the area you scouted, or a guess at the elevation if you don't have a map or gps.  Also just so you guys know, I'm going to post this question in the deer hunting forum as well to hit a more broad base of people so you guys don't need to double post.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Aug 21, 2012)

Catoosa County- select whites are loaded with little dropping. 

Red oaks are fair to good and sporaticly dropping

Chestnut oaks are loaded and dropping good.

found a muscadine vine in the woods too with good grapes on em. Some persimmons are almost fully orange but still hard.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

Great report Waldrop, keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

I checked Gainesville College in Oakwood (Hall County) today before work.  Elevation was 1,200 feet.  The red oak production was so-so, and the white oak production was great.  No reds were dropping.  I found a few white oak acorns on the ground, but in those trees, I also found squirrel nests, so it could have been them.  I didn't check any chestnuts for lack of time.  I will scout Banks County tomorrow and post what I find there.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Acorns are good around dawson co.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 23, 2012)

I checked out the oaks in Banks County yesterday while squirrel hunting Wilson Shoals WMA.  All the white oaks I checked lower at around 900' were not producing.  Barely any acorns at all.  The reds were good.  At around 1,200', the whites were producing much better, but not quite loaded.  The chestnut oaks at both elevations were doing well.  None of the oaks were dropping.  Also, persimmons were  doing really well.  They were green, but I could see tracks in the mud under the tree where deer had already eaten some of the ones that had dropped early.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 26, 2012)

Fannin Co, Lake Blue Ridge, 2,000' elevation.  All I cheched were white oaks.  Maaaan oh man were they loaded!   I found a white oak branch laying on the ground, freshly fallen.  Those acorns looked so beautiful, I almost wanted to eat them myself!


----------



## markland (Aug 27, 2012)

Acorns are great in Twiggs Co, lot's of whites, reds, swamp Chesnuts, water and pin oaks, but nothing but reds up in N GA mountains.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Whites are very short supply here in Suches, better in the valley.  The reds seem to be ok, and the hickory are doing great.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 1, 2012)

found some white oaks today around 2700 ft and down. not loaded but fair. looks like a summer time ice storm hit. bear sign everywhere. seen 1 in the 150lb range. reds are about the same.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 2, 2012)

What kinds of sign were you seeing?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 2, 2012)

had to watch for crap so you would step in it. had to watch were you were going because all the broke limbs hanging in the trees from the bears. all bear. no hogs much


----------



## markland (Sep 4, 2012)

Water oaks dropping in Twiggs Co, but that's about it.  No muscadines and a few persimmons but not ready yet.  Whites have acorns but not dropping yet either.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 4, 2012)

markland said:


> Acorns are great in Twiggs Co, lot's of whites, reds, swamp Chesnuts, water and pin oaks, but nothing but reds up in N GA mountains.



Mark what part of north Ga, we have a bumper crop it looks like in the middle of no. Ga


----------



## markland (Sep 4, 2012)

Cohuta


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 5, 2012)

Im not sure of the elevation but should be 2,500 - 3,000 or so. I did not find any fresh bear sign. Also almost no white oaks to speak of. Trey mountian


----------



## Jayare1870 (Sep 5, 2012)

All that's falling in Lumpkin County up off Nimblewill creek are big fat White Oaks. The deer are just now starting the find them.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

Murray County  - North Georgia Lots of whait oak acorns at lower elevations.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Sep 5, 2012)

Floyd same as above, big juicy green white oaks deer just finding them....


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

*Fannin County*

On FS58 starting at Three Forks up to FS42 plenty acorns,hikers,fast vehicles.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Sep 14, 2012)

Check slopes above 2800' with a southern aspect...its the ticket for white oaks.


----------



## OLE ROD (Sep 14, 2012)

In north Habersham White oaks are spotty,Red oaks good and Chesnut oaks are good.


----------



## pnome (Sep 17, 2012)

raining down red and white in Lumpkin this past weekend  ~1500 feet.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 17, 2012)

I have never seen so may sawtooth acorns in my life. I stopped for 10 seconds and got konked on the noggin by one.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 22, 2012)

Is anybody seeing white oaks producing at 3,600' - 4,200' elevation?


----------



## oatmeal1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just about every elevation I have been they seem to be producing. I havent been above 4000.


----------



## markland (Sep 24, 2012)

That high a elevation if there were any they would have already fallen or just about be done by now, they are starting to fall at lower elevations now and even have some on the ground down in Bartow Co.


----------

